# Tank water =/



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Come back to this today:










They are just bubble on the surface. Just wondering if anybody knows what it is? Is it harmful? How to cure it?

Cheers.

(It is in Shelled to as it is for a Turt, just wondering if people here know)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the water is full of organic compounds... changing it would be good.

proteins and crap cause the bubbles...

but i can't tell much by the fuzzy pics...

i'd change some water, vacuum the substrate and clean the filter media in the waste water...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

What we looking at? The white bubbles around the wire and the edge of the tub?

Bubbles are more stable when there is excess protein in the water. Bascially, up your water changes, check the nitrogen values of the water, feed less, get a bigger filter, or one of those fresh water protein skimmers. Never tried them my self. 

What have you got in there? What food do you feed and things? Meaty stuff?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it is just because there is little water movement where the bubbles are. Maybe as its a turtle its also due tho the protein in the food you use. It will make the water slightly 'thicker' i think. I think you could possibly add some more water to get a decent flow around the filter.


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry about the picture. I feed alot of live food, turtle pellet (Have protein in them) and meat. The filver is a Fluval U2 and the box is not huge, id say about 20 litres of water.

Ill feed less and do a big water change.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

HABU said:


> proteins





AshMashMash said:


> protein





Mujician said:


> protein


You cna always count on the fishy peeps! : victory:



Aaron4321 said:


> Sorry about the picture. I feed alot of live food, turtle pellet (Have protein in them) and meat. The filver is a Fluval U2 and the box is not huge, id say about 20 litres of water.
> 
> Ill feed less and do a big water change.


Yep. Bigger water changes and a bigger filter are probably in order 

What sort of water changes do you do? Amount/frequency?


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

About a third of the water every week. It has only just come up since my last water change last week. Think my sister may of over fed when i was away.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you do not want organics floating around... it encourages the nasty bacterias to grow along with algae... which can make your animals sick...

you don't want nitrogenous compounds floating around there.

run a well maintained filter biological, mechanical and chemical... use some good activated carbon and maybe an ammonia remover...

clean the filter and do partial water changes regularly...

a u.v. sterilizer will be a help in water clarity and cleanliness... as well as killing the nasties and reducing algae...

also make sure you have some current and aeration going on... break that surface tension...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Aaron4321 said:


> Sorry about the picture. I feed alot of live food, turtle pellet (Have protein in them) and meat. The filver is a Fluval U2 and the box is not huge, id say about 20 litres of water.
> 
> Ill feed less and do a big water change.


 with a turtle i'd reccomend having a filter that is rated to cycle at least 5 to 7 times your water volume an hour... a good prefilter will really help in keeping things clean..

just some suggestions there...: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Aaron4321 said:


> About a third of the water every week. It has only just come up since my last water change last week. Think my sister may of over fed when i was away.


That sounds HIGHLY plausible to me Aaron. Other people always over feed. 

I agree with Habu, get a mahoosive filter, waaay over rated, it'll do good.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Try using seachem purigen, it absorbs the nitrogen compounds. Im using this and my water is sparkling, im also using denitrate and my nitrate is down at 5ppm, plants help too though but i expect they'd be eaten in your tank.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

and carbon to sweeten the water... it absorbs so much and reduces odors and helps maintain water clarity...

the good stuff... i like the coconut carbon... salt water grade...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

As others have said the cause of this is poor water quality.

Which species of turtle is it that you are keeping in just 20 litres of water? If so this is quite clearly the cause of the problem and is no doubt endangering its life. 

The recommended quantity is 40 litres per inch of turtle. And then 20 litres per inch of additional turtle. This would of course have to then be filtered by a large canister filter.


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

It is a juvenille musk so it is only about 1" and only needs shallow water. Looks lost in the tank so it is fine.


----------

